# Help! My 1 year old keeps gagging herself.



## sfreed4575 (Jun 3, 2007)

My 1 year old recently started shoving her hand down her throat and gagging herself... today she went so far as to cause herself to vomit. She seems to do it more when she is upset/stressed (ie. we have been in the car too long, while waiting for me to pick her up or pay attention to her, when cooking or cleaning)....

Has anyone else ever dealt with this before? I'm not sure what to do...
Should I try to get her to stop or just let her do it?


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

My DD, 32mos, did this when she was around 1 or so, though not bad enough to cause herself to vomit. It didn't seem to have a pattern or anything to it, but I remember seeing her do it sometimes when she would cry. She just seemed to be experimenting. It's weird to see, right? But there was no way to stop her, and though she will occasionally do it now, it's mostly stopped.

HTH. At least you know there's one other kid that has done it.


----------



## sfreed4575 (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks so much for your reply! It's good to know she's not the only one. I was totally thinking... is my kid bulemic or something?? This is my first but I've babysat for at least 50 kids and never seen this before.

Anyway, thanks again for the reassurance.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

I had a thread about this same thing recently. A lot of posters assured me its very common!


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad I helped. My kid is sometimes weird. Precious, but weird. LOL


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

My dd (12.5mo) has very recently started doing this using a nail file (in a case) she takes from my purse.







She thinks it hilarious - she'll gag, giggle, then gag herself again a few times until she gets bored and moves on to the next thing.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Mine did this a ton at 12 months and still does it sometimes (at 15 months). She seems to do it when bored. She USUALLY doesn't puke. Sometimes she does. It's so weird, but I really can't stop it.


----------



## mamakah (Nov 5, 2008)

My 15 month old has been doing this for months. It seems to be when he is bored or wants attention. He often makes himself throw up. phew! I was just starting to get worried until I found this post!!!!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Both my kids went through that stage. Thank goodness it didnt last very long. I think it is a milestone of sorts


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, yeah, my 18 month old does that every now and then. It totally freaks me out, and I'm pretty sure that therein lies the appeal. He sticks something down his throat, spits up, and then giggles at the look of horror on my face. Thankfully he doesn't do it very often. God, toddlers are so weird.


----------



## Fly Girl (Jan 11, 2008)

My 10 month old is doing this right now. Usually when she is eating. I'm trying to not freak out about it but I sure hope she gets tired of it soon.


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

dd1 also did that around a year old but never with any pattern; seemingly just for fun. it was not fun for me!! however she hasn't done it for a long time now.







:


----------



## kimmypoo (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't know if this helps or not. I don't remember how old I was at the time (maybe 3 or 4) but I used to make myself puke just so I could stay up later. My mom said it ended when she started making me help clean it up.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Mine is another one that does it for entertainment.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Mine is about to turn 16 months and he does this. But he thinks it's funny. He puts his hand down his throat, gaga, then laughs. He even gets chill bumps from doing it!!!


----------



## nj's_mom (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi!

My one year old DD does the same thing. She has done it for a couple of months now. I don't quite know why she does it, but I gently remove her hand when she starts gagging.


----------



## MiaFL (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *galincognito* 
dd1 also did that around a year old but never with any pattern; seemingly just for fun. it was not fun for me!! however she hasn't done it for a long time now.







:


Mine, too. Thank god for no carpet floors.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Oh good, Lina's not the only one. Just this week (turns 1 on Thursday) she's started literally gagging herself with a spoon (or her toddler fork, her fingers, my fingers.....)

Anyway, if two of them are doing it, I'm betting it's normal. Now I'll read the rest of this thread and find out.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

yep. my one year old does it too! she just uses her fingers...i think she does it when she is bored of sitting in the car or similar bloring situations. i think she also does it to get attention when her dad and i are talking or something, because it definitely does get our attention. she has only actually puked doing it once or twice though. she sometimes then tries to gag me with her fingers as well. but that is one ridiculous game i refuse to play.


----------



## Hezzy (Jan 4, 2006)

My 21 month old does this. In the car, I think when he's bored. He thinks it's funny too.


----------



## sewingmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

when ds1 was that age he did it as well..but he did it more to get attention and watch my reaction ....ds2 did it a couple of times as well...


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

My two year old still does this sometimes. AND, he has a VERY high gag reflex, so it doesnt take much to cause him to toss his cookies.







.


----------

